# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Yellow Jacket

## NextWorldExotics

Cool snake i just got in... This girl is a double Co-Dom, Black Belly x Pastel produced by Ian G. Well know this year if theres a Super form of the Black Belly... It has to be the most brightly colored ball i have ever seen! Just figured no one has seen this so i figured i d post it up here for you all  :Good Job:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

WOW! Is that color for real!! :Surprised:

----------


## NextWorldExotics

Its right in between those 2 pics... very hard to get exact, but i was the same way when i opened the bag... purty cool

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Great looking snake!!!!

----------


## darkbloodwyvern

what is a black belly?  those photos are stunning!!! XD

----------


## NextWorldExotics

To be honest he hasnt sent me a pic of a Black Belly yet... I will ask him to shoot one over and ill post it... But it is a new Dom / Co-dom mutation... a super should be produced this year if there is one.

----------


## FL0OD

stunning  :Cool:

----------


## JLC

Wow!! What does the belly of that baby look like??? 

I've never heard of a "black belly"...would love any new info you could pass on or link us to!  :Wink:

----------


## Custom Exotics

Wow very nice Ball Python, if the color is even close to those pictures, thats insane.  I would love to see a pic of the Black Bellys as well, I haven't heard of or seen one before.  Keep us posted.   Thanks

----------


## Laooda

THAT!!!!


Is amazing....   :Bowdown:

----------


## Bill Buchman

> To be honest he hasnt sent me a pic of a Black Belly yet... I will ask him to shoot one over and ill post it... But it is a new Dom / Co-dom mutation... a super should be produced this year if there is one.


 Jon, 

I have 3 c.h. females from Ian's collection -- 2 are gravid by my Bee and due to lay in the next 2 weeks.  I'll post pics this later today.  Bumble Jacket???  I have a good feeling!!!!  Last time I had this feeling ....

----------


## Sasquatch Art

Never seen the Black Belly but that is HOT! Thank you for sharing. 


Very curious about it now though.

----------


## Rapture

Wow that is an awesome snake. I'd love to see a black belly and also that snake's belly!  :Smile:

----------


## josh@outbackreps

I have seen the yellow jackets and the black bellies in person at Ians and they are insane!!

The black bellies he has look almost like a yellow belly on top as far as color and contrast, but the bellies are just like the 3 c.h females we sold Bill.

John, you lucky s.o.b  that is a killer snake, I saw her in January and she was blinding yellow. Nice snake!!

----------


## JASBALLS

Killer pastel Man! Black bellies are nice...

----------


## waltah!

That's a hot snake!!

----------


## aaramire

hey, i saw that you were selling the yellow jacket on kingsnake, i was wondering why you wouldnt wait until you bred her first? i thought it was strange that you just bought her and now you are selling her already....
not trying to be rude, just a question

----------


## NextWorldExotics

> hey, i saw that you were selling the yellow jacket on kingsnake, i was wondering why you wouldnt wait until you bred her first? i thought it was strange that you just bought her and now you are selling her already....
> not trying to be rude, just a question



To be honest, right now i cant afford to keep her or i would! I got her in a large group of animals i picked up from Ian, i wanted a pair of chocolates for myself, so i got some animals to resell. She happened to be one of them. If had seen her in person first i may have kept her instead of the chocolates, but i had plans for the male chocolate for this season  :Very Happy:  When you do this for a living ( Breed and buy & sell) You cant keep everthing (thats the worst part lol)

I posted a pic of her on here since i thought she was pretty amazing and i know most people have never seen one, just figured you would all want to see whats out there.

----------


## lord jackel

> Killer pastel Man! Black bellies are nice...


Is the defining trait of a black belly the center black scales?

HOT snake Jon...wish I had the funds.  :Very Happy:

----------


## NextWorldExotics

From what i understand it is, Bill has some ch Black Bellies, maybe he can post some pics... Im not sure yet what other traits are important, but i will find out soon.
I have a female with a black Belly ill post pics of later , i dont know if she is a real "Black Belly" or not, but she is one of my Fav c.h.

Heres a pic of her as a baby

----------


## lord jackel

> From what i understand it is, Bill has some ch Black Bellies, maybe he can post some pics... Im not sure yet what other traits are important, but i will find out soon.
> I have a female with a black Belly ill post pics of later , i dont know if she is a real "Black Belly" or not, but she is one of my Fav c.h.


Thanks Jon...so what is the story here?  
Similar to a yellow belly they enhance another trait (like brightening up a pastel)? 
What else do they do?  
What is the expectation for the Super Black Belly (all white)?

Sorry for all the questions just curious about some of these "new" morphs.

----------


## aaramire

> To be honest, right now i cant afford to keep her or i would! I got her in a large group of animals i picked up from Ian, i wanted a pair of chocolates for myself, so i got some animals to resell. She happened to be one of them. If had seen her in person first i may have kept her instead of the chocolates, but i had plans for the male chocolate for this season  When you do this for a living ( Breed and buy & sell) You cant keep everthing (thats the worst part lol)
> 
> I posted a pic of her on here since i thought she was pretty amazing and i know most people have never seen one, just figured you would all want to see whats out there.


ah i see! that makes sense! didnt think of it that way.

----------


## cueball

Nice  :Good Job:

----------


## TooManyToys

She looks awesome Jon!

----------


## daniel1983

Reminds me of a jungle carpet.....nice snake.....but not nice enough to keep for yourself I guess.....good luck with the sale.

----------


## NextWorldExotics

> Reminds me of a jungle carpet.....nice snake.....but not nice enough to keep for yourself I guess.....good luck with the sale.


She does have that high yellow jungle carpet look.
rough bunch lol... i explained in post #18 why im not keeping her. I would love to keep her, just cant right now

----------


## NextWorldExotics

> Thanks Jon...so what is the story here?  
> Similar to a yellow belly they enhance another trait (like brightening up a pastel)? 
> What else do they do?  
> What is the expectation for the Super Black Belly (all white)?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions just curious about some of these "new" morphs.


Really i have no idea yet, so far all we know is they reproduce themselves and they look amazing when crossed with pastels.

Definately not a white super, if you look at all the snakes that produce white supers the one big trend is they all have white bellies with consistent flames running down both sides... not the case here. Who knows, i hope its different

----------


## Alice

Absolutely awesome snake Jon!  I can't wait to see the black belly mixed with some other snakes.

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Wow Jon, That is a smoker! You need sunglasses for that one.

Would love to hear more on the black belly.

----------


## JenH

Jon - would you post a pic of the yellow jacket's belly?  Does it have the black belly scales?

----------


## Brock Wagner

Nice looking snake Jon.  Don't them get you down I hope that you sell her and get to keep your chocolates.  Looks like you are going to have a good year.

Brock

----------


## LGL

She is SMOKING!! Those colors are insane!! I've seen a similar looking Pastel (import) in person, and the colors were unreal!! Who ever buys her is going to be one happy person!!

----------


## Royal Tartan

cool  snake ( well HOT  actually ! )  be nice to cross that with a Fire  methinks

----------


## silverstateexotics

I know it's been a while, but has anything else been done with the black belly balls? any other crosses or a super made. Anyone working with them?

Thanks
Ryan

----------


## sookieball

this thread can not die! 

more YJ' pictures please! this snake is out of this world!

----------


## MS2

This is what I hatched this year. I've posted on here before looking for black belly info. The father is a reduced patterned "black belly" and I bred him to two different females. I would say out of 15 babies about half had some sort of black belly. I don't know if he's the real deal, but this is the 3rd season with these two females and the results were better this year than with other males in the past.


Would really love some pics of some proven black bellies, or are they a big secert like most projects.

----------


## dembonez

looks like a JCP!

----------


## MS2

> looks like a JCP!


What's a JCP?

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Holy cow that is insane!!! Oh I hope there is a super form, it would be amazing!

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

That's a wicked lookin belly. Crossing my fingers for a super too!  :Smile:

----------


## RhacHead

> What's a JCP?


Jungle Carpet python

----------

_MS2_ (12-20-2010)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Everything what is that Yellow is soooooo coooool !!!  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## Cody John Steele

Smokin' :Cool:

----------


## Will Lean

I have a black belly male 5.5yrs old, he is great in color almost not back pattern at all then has a half black half red tongue as well, message me and I can email pix since they are not online other than in my facebook

----------

